# Port A Spot available week of May 26?



## Cliffshot (Mar 11, 2014)

Any locals in Port A have room for an experienced guy the week of may 26th? Wife and I will be staying in Port A 29th --- June 1. I could fish any of those days (Rock Port / Port A / Corpus).
Have quality gear / willing to pay my share of bait and gas / help with clean up. No smoking / no over drinking / etc.
Love to fish and have a great day on the water.

Appreciate an opportunity.

PM with details...

cliff


----------

